# L plates



## r2d2 (22 Jan 2007)

Here's my grump for the day.......

People that put their L plates on the wrong way....I mean, it's not that difficult is it ? If you can't even do that properly, what chance do the rest of us have when you take to the road !?

r2d2 on a Monady....Grrrr.....


----------



## Newby (22 Jan 2007)

Yeah it doesn't bode well for the reversing around a corner test. 

I managed to see someone putting them on so that they looked like a "7".


----------



## ciara_gmail (22 Jan 2007)

Man that annoys me too! You would think when they're checking if they're up right, they think to themselves...hey that doesn't look right to me!! 

And people who put them on the outside of the car...drives me crazy! And those who cut out the 'L' - if you're trying to be that cool, then don't put them up at all... rant over.


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

What real difference does it make if the L plate is incorrectly fitted when it's still easy to recognise that there's a learner driving so that other drivers are forewarned? 

Obviously tampering with the plates is another thing and I suspect that it may not be allowed?


----------



## Purple (22 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What real difference does it make if the L plate is incorrectly fitted when it's still easy to recognise that there's a learner driving so that other drivers are forewarned?


Yea, and it also tells people that they are idiots so it should be seen as a good thing


----------



## Joe1234 (22 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Obviously tampering with the plates is another thing and I suspect that it may not be allowed?



It is not allowed.  The L plates that a person needs to do a driving test must be the full size - no cutting allowed!


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

Is there any penalty for doing this - whatever about the chances of it actually being enforced?


----------



## liteweight (23 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is there any penalty for doing this - whatever about the chances of it actually being enforced?



There are penalties for not displaying an L plate correctly, can't remember what though. Obviously the traffic is getting even worse when people take so much time to scrutinise L plates!


----------



## gramlab (23 Jan 2007)

Day of my test I got the car all cleaned and ready. Hoovered, cleaned the inside of the glass etc, and when the tester came to the car he spotted that I had forgotten to put the L's back on after the big clean up!

 doh!!


----------



## r2d2 (23 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> What real difference does it make if the L plate is incorrectly fitted when it's still easy to recognise that there's a learner driving so that other drivers are forewarned?


 
tI bplyraob kemsa on iferfceend ta lal !


----------



## Newby (23 Jan 2007)

r2d2 said:


> tI bplyraob kemsa on iferfceend ta lal !


 
Can't believe i spent 2 minutes working out what you were saying... Am so thick.


----------



## blueshoes (23 Jan 2007)

haha I cant work it out (please help)..........if you think your thick what am I??


----------



## Purple (23 Jan 2007)

If you can't work it out _it probably makes no difference at all._


----------



## Guest127 (23 Jan 2007)

I was pulled up by the ruck once for displaying an L plate. when he saw my full driving licence he quietly went ballistic and then informed me that I wasn't allowed to drive a car with L plates up if the actual learner wasn't in the car. he cooled down after a few seconds and off I went L plates still up.  no garda or other ruck officer ever mentioned it before or after. anyway mrs cu passed her test soon after so down they came.


----------



## ClubMan (23 Jan 2007)

Ruck? Is that slang for _RUC _or something?


----------



## Newby (24 Jan 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> I was pulled up by the ruck once for displaying an L plate. when he saw my full driving licence he quietly went ballistic and then informed me that I wasn't allowed to drive a car with L plates up if the actual learner wasn't in the car. he cooled down after a few seconds and off I went L plates still up. no garda or other ruck officer ever mentioned it before or after. anyway mrs cu passed her test soon after so down they came.


 
Can you be done for impersonating a learner driver? That would be funny.


----------



## tallpaul (24 Jan 2007)

Newby said:


> Can you be done for impersonating a learner driver? That would be funny.


 
There are plenty doing this every day will full licences... no indicators, wrong indicators, panic stricken hesitiation at roundabouts, crazy overtaking etc. etc...


----------



## gianni (24 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Ruck? Is that slang for _RUC _or something?


 

Yep. We (me and my cohorts) would have used this term back in the day...


----------



## Guest127 (24 Jan 2007)

yet clubman, in border areas ruc were always called the  ruck. so I took the licence to spell it that way too.


----------



## foxylady (29 Jan 2007)

Purple said:


> Yea, and it also tells people that they are idiots so it should be seen as a good thing


 
And what about the idiots who have full licences???


----------



## Newby (29 Jan 2007)

foxylady said:


> And what about the idiots who have full licences???


 
I had a bit of a rant about this on another thread. I reckon all drivers should have to do a driving test every 5 years to ensure competancy.


----------



## Purple (29 Jan 2007)

foxylady said:


> And what about the idiots who have full licences???


 Shoot them


----------



## r2d2 (30 Jan 2007)

Purple said:


> Shoot them


 
Shooting is too good for them........


----------

